# A good Cage?



## SgtPigeon (Apr 3, 2007)

Hey, I've been looking to get some rats for at least 8 or 9 months now, but my funds haven't aloud me. Iâ€™ve got a stable amount going now only as soon as I could the cage I was looking to buy for 3 boy rats, the Martin's R -695, it went on back order, go figure. So in my desperation I looked at some of their other cages and spotted a Chinchilla cage, The Chinchilla Highrise (FC-430HR), the wires are spaced the same and it seems to have a drop in pan but it is galvanized, I figure I can email Martin's and ask for this to be Powder coated for a bit more money however.

But the ramps look a little steep and I wanted an opinion on it before I just gave it a go so.. Who better to come to then the already rat trained people of the Internet! You're advice would be great, seeing as I have never owned a rat, or any other small furry pet before, Iâ€™d love some expert opinion on the reasonability of buying the Chinchilla (FC-430HR) cage as a replacement for the r695 rat cage for 3 boy male rats before I go off and do something stupid and harmful for future rats, Thanks.


http://martinscages.com/images/full/fc-430hr.jpg

30" x 18" x 48" 
Four levels 
Full middle floor 
Three ramps 
Two balconies 
Your choice of a drop-in 3Â½" plastic pan or a 2Â½" slide-out pan 
Â½" by 1" galvanized-after weld wire 
Ramps, balconies, and middle floors are constructed out of Â½" x Â½" galvanized wire mesh.


----------



## gen120 (May 14, 2007)

yes...I too am looking for a good rat cage also!


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Actually, back-ordered cages from Martin's only take an extra week or two to ship. I've heard from a few people that their orders shipped out on time! Maybe the back-ordering is over and they've just forgotten to take that off the site?

I'd opt for a rat or ferret cage, not a chinchilla one. The R-695 is fantastic!


----------



## SgtPigeon (Apr 3, 2007)

I briefly looked at ferret cages but i figured the carpet in alot of them would be horrible for keeping smell and cleaning, if the wait for the cages isn't as bad as it sounds i probably will just go for the R-695 cause all i've heard about it is good news and it's cheaper for me in the long run. About how many rats would you say the cage is suited for? i checked on a rat calculator but i am kinda doubting it's accuracy.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

R-695 is, if I remember correctly, large enough for either 5 or 6 rats. Personally, I wouldn't put more than 3 or 4 in it. 

You can email Martin's and ask how long the wait will be with the back order. They have fantastic customer service 

As far as the carpet in the ferret cages go... you just take it out. It's not connected to the cage at all.


----------



## SgtPigeon (Apr 3, 2007)

Oh, well that sure makes things more convenient. Is the R695 easy to add onto, to throw a cage on top or some jazz like that? I'd like to know just in case I'm thinking the maximum amount i would have at one time would be 4 or 5 so I'd like to make sure the cage can be made bigger if need be.


----------

